# Currently Active Users



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Often when I log-in on this site I look at who else is currently logged in.

Normally those number are something like 12 logged in and 30 lurkers (for example). 

A few moments ago there were like 1400 lurkers ! I suspect that at that moment this site was being parsed by google. As I kept hitting refresh the count would drop by 100 every 15 seconds or so. 

If VerticalSope's resources ever get strained - they might consider telling the spiders to stay away.


----------



## qroo_Paul (Jun 1, 2016)

I am a real person, if that helps...haha.


----------

